# Thinking About a Barn Cat...



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I'm starting to get a pretty bad mouse problem in the barn and have been thinking about getting a barn cat. Problem is, I don't want it spreading toxoplasmosis to my does. What have your experiences been with a barn cat? How do you make sure your goats don't get toxoplasmosis from the cat?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

They would really need to be exposed to cat poop and litter
My cat spends very little time in the goat pen
She will follow me in when I feed but that's about it
Of course that probably has a lot to do with the LGDs
They don't bother her when she is with me but she is probably smart enough not to push her luck

Our vet on the other hand has cats all over his barn and goats and hasn't had a problem


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never had a problem. You need at least 2 barn cats.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have 2 cats and have not had a problem. They go in and out of the goat pens at will, but don't hang out in them.

If you get cats, be certain you get them fixed. The feral cat population is really growing by leaps and bounds.

Both my cats, a male and a female, are fixed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cats only spread toxoplasmosis once. So basically at some point when they are young, outdoor cats get it and spread it through feces but then it's over. So get an adult cat that has already been outdoors and it will be past the contagious part.

When goat herds are infected with toxo. it is because people have unaltered cats having litters of kittens in their barns or hay. The kittens spread toxo like crazy. 

(this is also true of humans... pregnant women should never get kittens or young cats that have been outside eating rodents... but older indoor cats are completely safe)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> unaltered cats having litters of kittens in their barns or hay. The kittens spread toxo like crazy.


I'm plussing all of the above, but ESPECIALLY the above quote. Do what you can to stop that process.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Ohh yeah, there's no way in heck I'd have barn cats that aren't fixed. That's just irresponsible. And that's very interesting SalteyLove, I didn't know it was only a one time thing! I'll probably wait until after kidding season to get a couple though, just to be safe. And definitely have them quarantine for a few weeks. Don't know if I can find any adult cats that won't go after my chickens though...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Once upon a time, I caught a cat in my hands that I knew had been predating my rabbits. I had a choice of killing with my bare hands, and letting the cat go and hoping I'll catch it without my bare hands. I chose my bare hands.... It was horrible. But I kept my rabbit kits safe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I volunteer for a cat shelter and am responsible for the "barn cat program" where we place altered feral cats into barn homes. We place barn cat pairs in homes with poultry very frequently. Chicks must be protected but we haven't had one incidence of a cat preying on full size chickens or ducks. 

Depending on the part of the country you live in, check your local animal control or shelter to see if they place barn cats - it may save you some money getting them fixed.


----------

